# The Church of Christ by Bannerman: Study Group



## Need 4 Creed (May 3, 2013)

This is free on Kindle:

James Bannerman's Church of Christ: Outlined and Abridged with Study Questions: Ryan M McGraw: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

Anyone up for working through the book and exploring the study questions on here?


----------

